# Is there a way to check monitor ms/second?



## Black Panther (Nov 13, 2007)

Supposedly I purchase a monitor with supposedly a response time of 2ms... is there any way I can check I wasn't spoofed?


----------



## Darknova (Nov 13, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> Supposedly I purchase a monitor with supposedly a response time of 2ms... is there any way I can check I wasn't spoofed?



You will get 2ms response time...what they won't tell you is if it's grey to grey, black to black, or black to grey.

So no. I don't trust response time at all.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 13, 2007)

Look up the specs of the monitor online.

And if you can't tell, why would you care?


----------



## d44ve (Nov 13, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Look up the specs of the monitor online.
> 
> And if you can't tell, why would you care?



Exactly...

I really dont think that the typical gamer\user is really going to tell the differance


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 13, 2007)

as long as there no ghosting to the image then every thing should kewl.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 13, 2007)

well if its advertised at 2ms then it should be 2ms. if you find out it isnt that you can sue them for breach of the descriptions act - here in the UK you can anyway, your country (no idea where you live) may have the same thing.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 13, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Look up the specs of the monitor online.
> 
> And if you can't tell, why would you care?




I care because I don't want to unjustly pay more for something I didn't get.

I'm planning to buy either a 20" or 22" LCD. I can't decide whether wide-view or normal square monitor would suffice. Honestly I can't find monitors which aren't wide-view.

But then there are price differences depending on whether the monitor is 2ms, 4ms or 6ms.
(Apart from the fact that I found a heftily priced Dell monitor 'boasting' a 16ms response time unless it's a gross typo? )

Would the human eye be detecting and hence appreciating such differences?
I currently have a 6ms monitor - I mean does one really see the difference between 2ms and 4ms?
Because otherwise I wouldn't be giving a damn to the problem, and I'd just purchase the cheaper 4ms model...

Also, now that I'm discussing this, are there some particular issues you would suggest in taking note of when purchasing a new LCD? Apart from ms/sec?

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 13, 2007)

how many colours it can produce i think would be a good one to use as a compare factor.
also about wide or square i would go with the wide - there meant to replace dual screen.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 13, 2007)

Look at the whole picture:  response time, contrast, brightness, etc.  Compare all the specs and prices together.  I bought a BenQ FP93GX which is 2ms gray to gray, but it has a really good contrast ratio, too.


----------



## keakar (Nov 13, 2007)

well when monitor shopping the testing can be tweaked to make claims of performance so dont look at specs like ms to be all that accurate because you cant proove the numbers are wrong if you cant reproduce the exact testing methods and conditions. take it all with a grain of salt, besides 4ms or 8ms how can you ever tell because they are milli seconds so that means they are virtually undetectable differences unless maybe between the 2ms vs the 16ms.

the main important specs are colors, contrast, viewing angle, and resolution.


----------

